# :: ECS Tuning :: Schwaben Tools Trim/Moulding Tool Kits - Back In Stock !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Schwaben Tools Trim/Moulding Tool Kits - Starting At $14.95!*

Ever tried removing a radio trim bezel with a screwdriver or metal putty knife? Ugly. Ineffective. Metal prying tools gouge, scratch, and crack expensive interior parts adding needless cost and aggravation to any repair or accessory installation requiring trim panel removal.

Stop the madness. Invest in one of our affordable trim removal kits. Large kit or small, our trim removal tools are made of tough, non-marring molded plastic, brightly colored so you won't leave them behind when the job is done.

Do it right. Do it faster. Schwaben.


----------

